# Wood mite infestation on wood stand



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

the pine stand of my 10G shrimp tank is covered with tiny wood mites, they are also on the tank itself i guess trying to drink the water from the tank. It's really terrible to look at. I tried to vacuum and wipe them away but they return very quickly. Any suggestions for treatment that won't wipe out my shrimps? 

Wayne


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If the stand itself is wet, you have a problem. Do you have a leak or constant condensation?

I would try wiping the stand with an household safe insecticide soap. Try your local nursery for advice. There are stuff that are safe to use inside your house. Not sure if I would trust anything getting into a shrimp tank.


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there's no leak on my tank, but because I live in a basement the whole place gets pretty damp at times.


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

try borical-just don't get it in your tank-it's made with borax


----------

